# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الحسد كراهة الإنسان ما أنعم الله به على غيره

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أخطاء يجب الحذر منها*

*وهناك أخطاء يرتكبها بعض طلبة العلم:

منها الحسد:

وهو: كراهة ما أنعم الله به على غيره، وليس هو تمني زوال نعمة الله على الغير، بل هو مجرد أن يكره الإنسان ما أنعم الله به على غيره، فهذا هو الحسد سواء منى زواله أو أن يبقى ولكنه كاره له.

كما حقق ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله- فقال: (( الحسد كراهة الإنسان ما أنعم الله به على غيره)).

والحسد قد لا تخلو منه النفوس، يعني قد يكون اضطرارياً للنفس، ولكن جاء في الحديث: (( إذا حسدت فلا تبغ، وإذا ظننت فلا تحقق )) ، يعني أن الإنسان يجب عليه إذا رأى من قلبه حسداً للغير ألا يبغي عليه بقول أو فعل، فإن ذلك من خصال اليهود الذين قال الله عنهم: ( أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مُلْكاً عَظِيماً) (النساء الآية:54) 



ثم إن الحاسد يقع في محاذير: 

أولاً: كراهته ماقدره الله، فإن كراهته ما أنعم الله به على هذا الشخص كراهة لما قدره كوناً ، ومعارضة لقضاء الله – عز وجل – 

ثانيا: أن الحسد يأكل الحسنات كما تأكل الناس الحطب؛ لأن الغالب أن الحاسد يعتدي على المحسود بذكر ما يكره وتنفير الناس عنه، والحط من قدره وما أشبه ذلك ، وهذا من كبائر الذنوب التي قد تحيط بالحسنات. 

ثالثا: مايقع في قلب الحاسد من الحسرة والجحيم والنار التي تأكله أكلاً ، فكلما رأى نعمة من الله على هذا المحسود اغتم وضاق صدره؛ وصار يراقب هذا الشخص كلما أنعم الله عليه بنعمة حزن واغتم وضاقت عليه الدنيا. 

رابعا: أن في الحسد تشبهاً باليهود ، معلوم أن من أتى خصلة من خصال الكفار صار منهم في هذه الخصلة، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ))

خامساً: أنه مهما كان حسده ومهما قوي لا يمكن أبداً أن يرفع نعمة الله عن الغير، إذا كان هذا غير ممكن فكيف يقع في قلبه الحسد. 

سادساً: أن الحسد ينافي كمال الإيمان لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )) ولازم هذا أن تكره أن تزول نعمة الله عن أخيك، فإذا لم تكن تكره أن تزول نعمة الله عليك فأنت لم تحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك وهذا ينافي كمال الإيمان. 

سابعاً: أن الحسد يوجب إعراض العبد عن سؤال الله تعالى من فضله، فتجده دائما مهتماً بهذه النعمة التي أنعـم الله بها على غيره ولا يسأل الله من فضله، وقـد قال الله تعالى: (وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِه) (النساء الآية: 32) .

ثامناً أن الحسد يوجب ازدراء نعمة الله عليه، أي أن الحاسد يرى أنه ليس في نعمة ، وأن هذا المحسود في نعمة أكبر منه، وحينئذ يحتقر نعمة الله عليه فلا يقوم بشكرها بل يتقاعس. 

تاسعا: الحسد خلق ذميم؛ لأن الحاسد يتتبع نعم الله على الخلق في مجتمعه، ويحاول بقدر ما يمكنه أن يحول بين الناس وبين هذا المحسود بالحط من قدره أحياناً، وبازدراء ما يقوم به من الخير أحياناً إلى غير ذلك.

عاشراً: إن الحاسد إذا حسد فالغالب أن يعتدي على المحسود وحينئذ يأخذ المحسود من حسناته، فإن بقي من حسناته شيء وإلا أخذ من سيئاته فطٌرح عليه ثم طٌرح في النار.

والخلاصة: أن الحسد خلق ذميم، ومع الأسف أنه أكثر ما يوجد بين العلماء وطلبة العلم، ويوجد بين التجار فيحسد بعضهم البعض، وكل ذي مهنة يحسد من شاركه فيها، لكن مع الأسف أنه بين العلماء أشد وبين طلبة العلم أشد مع أنه كان الأولى والأجدر أن يكون أهل العلم أبعد الناس عن الحسد وأقرب الناس إلى كمال الأخلاق.

وأنت يا أخي إذا رأيت الله قد أنعم على عبده نعمة ما فاسع أن تكون مثله ولا تكره من أنعم الله عليه فقل: اللهم زده من فضلك وأعطني أفضل منه، والحسد لا يغير شيئا من الحال لكنه كما ذكرنا آنفاً فيه هذه المفاسد وهذه المحاذير العشرة، ولعل من تأمل وجد أكثروالله المستعان.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_17904.shtml*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العنوان سمعته من الشيخين رسلان والشوربجي حفظهما الله 
على خلاف المشهور عند الناس تمنى زوال النعمة من الغير ومصيرها إلى الحاسد أو التمنى فقط 

وقد أطال وأجاد وأفاد شيخي الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله في التفصيل في مرض الحسد في سلسلته الرائعة أمراض القلوب

----------

